# Capability of a typical slingshot



## TJ8 (Feb 10, 2013)

Im just getting into slingshot building. I am building a typical wooden slingshot with what I think is buckthorn. I bought heavy trumark tube bands to attach to it. If I'm going to fasten these to the frame with floss, what kind of knot should I use? Also how would I tie that if it's a special one? But here is my main question, how capable would this be of killing raccoons, birds, squirrels, or rabbits with 1/2 steel ball bearings?
Thanks,
TJ


----------



## LBurnett (Feb 21, 2012)

Check out the tutorials section on how to tie bands on to the forks, and much more information.

Also check out in the "hunting" subforum, the effective setup post at the very top. That will show you what bands and slingshots are effective, it all comes down to practise!

Cheers Luke


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Raccoons no. Birds, squirrels and rabbits yes


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

I would make sure your well practiced with the new slingshot as well before hunting with it to make the most humane kill shots. Also it really depends on what kind of ammo you would be using as well for performance of those bands/tubes.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BC-Slinger said:


> I would make sure your well practiced with the new slingshot as well before hunting with it to make the most humane kill shots.


 :yeahthat: Double!

1/2 inch steel is not a bad ammo for hunting small game. You need to have bands that will propel it to at least 175 fps. But you do not want the bands to be too heavy for you to be steady at draw.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## robinflavin (Feb 7, 2013)

I dont have much experience with trumark tubes but that setup should do.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I take ***** with slingshot its shot placement like any other kind of hunting i use 1/2 nuts lead centers and marbels


----------



## Knotty (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't hunt but if those are the black bands from Trumark they are heavy to pull and I'm not convinced they're all that fast. Maybe they're more about power than speed so heavy lead ammo might be the key. I'm a newbie so factor that in. Good hunting!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

i personally do not like using tubes to hunt wth because i think that they shoot to slow, wit the exception of 15mm + ammo. i always use thera band gold and 12mm steel.


----------

